# Dare per scontato



## PeriG

Qualche giorno fa ho fatto uno sbaglio enorme che ha provocato un bel’ po di confunsione quando ho tradotto male in spagnolo "take for granted".  La frase inglese ha due significati diversi - 1. presumere 2. non riconoscere con gratitudine il valore della propria buona fortuna. Per essermi sbagliato in un modo dispiacevole, mi sono accorto che l'equivalente spagnolo solamente significa, "presumere". Vorrei sapere se è anche così in Italiano, o vanno bene entrambi. Cioè,

1. Lo do per scontato que vieni da me domani.  (È sicuro che domani vieni, perciò presuppongo.) = I assume/presume = I take it for granted that you are coming over tomorrow.

(Lo do per scontato che non mi sbaglio su questo. Scherzo) Ma, 

2. Non dobbiamo dare per scontato la nostra buona fortuna.  (È giusto che ci rendiamo conto della nostra buona fortuna) = Don't take your good fortune/blessings for granted.
oppure...

Non devi dare per scontato la gentilezza della tua mamma, che fa del tutto per te.(Devi essere grato e riconoscere con gratitudine tutto ciò que lei fa per te.)  Don't take your mother's kindness for granted.

Sono anche tradotti correttamente il secundo e il terzo esempi?

Mi fareste un gran favore se me lo achiariste.  Grazie tanto.


----------



## Manuel_M

Secondo me, l'espressione 'darlo per scontato' si usa come l'hai usata tu nel primo esempio.

Non ha il significato di 'take for granted' della secondo e terza proposizine.


----------



## PeriG

Grazie, Manuel.


----------



## Silvia

Veramente, come in inglese, va bene in entrambi i casi, ma perché in italiano sono la stessa cosa.
to take for granted = to think that something is obvious/natural/implicit

P.S.: It is likely that someone else will correct your mistakes, anyway "lo" at the beginning of the phrase is wrong in that case, because it's a repetition.


----------



## Manuel_M

Silvia said:
			
		

> Veramente, come in inglese, va bene in entrambi i casi, ma perché in italiano sono la stessa cosa.
> to take for granted = to think that something is obvious/natural/implicit
> 
> P.S.: It is likely that someone else will correct your mistakes, anyway "lo" at the beginning of the phrase is wrong in that case, because it's a repetition.


 
Nel secondo (e terzo) esempio non mi pare che "to take for granted"  sia utilizzato nel senso di obvious/natural/implicit


----------



## Silvia

Sì, Manuel.

Dò per scontato che le mamme siano gentili = it is implicit for me that moms are kind (well, Eminem would object to this...)

Dò per scontato che tu venga a trovarmi = it is implicit that you're coming to visit

Of course the best translation is take it for granted.


----------



## Manuel_M

Silvia,
Scrivero` in inglese per tentare di spiegare in modo piu' chiaro.

There is a sense of 'to take for granted' which is very commonly used, and which means to become so used to something (or someone) that that you do not give it its due importance, and you therefore understimate its importance. 

It's possibly not easy to translate in other languages. In Maltese,for example, we have given up trying to find an equivalent phrase and now almost everybody uses the English phrase 'for granted'.

Example:  
1. Problems in marriages occur because the spouses take each other for granted.
As far as I'm aware, you cannot use 'darlo per scontato' (or its derivatives) in that context.


----------



## PeriG

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Silvia,
> 
> There is a sense of 'to take for granted' which is very commonly used, and which means to become so used to something (or someone) that that you do not give it its due importance, and you therefore understimate its importance. .



I don't think anyone could explain it better than that.  I don't know if you are a native bilingual but very nice English explanation, Manuel.  Thanks.  That's just what I was trying to say.


----------



## disegno

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Example:
> 1. Problems in marriages occur because the spouses take each other for granted.
> As far as I'm aware, you cannot use 'darlo per scontato' (or its derivatives) in that context.



Forse possiamo usare "non dare retta a" in questa situazione.

Maria pensa di chiederlo per un divorzio perchè lui non dà retta a lei.


----------



## lsp

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Silvia,
> Scrivero` in inglese per tentare di spiegare in modo piu' chiaro.
> 
> There is a sense of 'to take for granted' which is very commonly used, and which means to become so used to something (or someone) that that you do not give it its due importance, and you therefore understimate its importance.
> 
> It's possibly not easy to translate in other languages. In Maltese,for example, we have given up trying to find an equivalent phrase and now almost everybody uses the English phrase 'for granted'.
> 
> Example:
> 1. Problems in marriages occur because the spouses take each other for granted.
> As far as I'm aware, you cannot use 'darlo per scontato' (or its derivatives) in that context.


to paraphrase (I agree with your excellent post, M_M, and I also may be restating the obvious, but in case there is still someone who doesn't catch the difference)...
to take for granted = to fail to continue to appreciate the value of someone/something.

"Dar retta/to pay attention to someone" to me is different, even if it's close in the divorce example.


----------



## Manuel_M

Thanks for the comments, lsp, perig and disegno, but I have to say i now realise Silvia was right all along and *that dare per scontato* CAN be used to translate _for granted_ in the sense of the explanation I gave. Apologies.


----------



## Silvia

Sono contenta che tu ti sia reso conto da solo, Manuel 
Sulla frase dei matrimoni, direi: in alcune coppie, marito e moglie danno ogni cosa per scontata, persino l'amore -> invece l'amore va coltivato, effettivamente questa è la ragione per cui spesso uno dei due si trova un altro
Il senso è in realtà quello che dicevo prima, cioè come se fosse implicito/dovuto/naturale

Dava per scontato che suo marito dovesse portarla al ristorante tutte le settimane.

Lui dava per scontato l'amore di Laura, finché lei non se ne è andata, non ha lasciato neanche un biglietto. ecc. ecc.

In fondo, il concetto è un po' anche quello di un modo di dire molto comune:
fare i conti senza l'oste


----------



## moodywop

Silvia said:
			
		

> Sono contenta che tu ti sia reso conto da solo, Manuel
> Sulla frase dei matrimoni, direi: in alcune coppie, marito e moglie danno ogni cosa per scontata, persino l'amore -> invece l'amore va coltivato, effettivamente questa è la ragione per cui spesso uno dei due si trova un altro
> Il senso è in realtà quello che dicevo prima, cioè come se fosse implicito/dovuto/naturale
> 
> Dava per scontato che suo marito dovesse portarla al ristorante tutte le settimane.
> 
> Lui dava per scontato l'amore di Laura, finché lei non se ne è andata, non ha lasciato neanche un biglietto. ecc. ecc.
> 
> In fondo, il concetto è un po' anche quello di un modo di dire molto comune:
> fare i conti senza l'oste


 
Silvia 

Mi interessa molto questa discussione perchè ho sempre avuto problemi nel tradurre "take for granted" nel senso spiegato da Manuel.

Le tue traduzioni sono perfette. Però rimane il problema di tradurre "take for granted" riferito a una persona. Nel tuo esempio "dare per scontato" va bene perché riferito all'*amore *di Laura, non a Laura. Come tradurre:

I don't like being taken for granted
Everyone seems to take me for granted

Forse se dal contesto si capisce quale aspetto del carattere della persona venga dato per scontato si può rendere:

Mi dà fastidio quando si dà per scontata la mia disponibilità/generosità ecc

Che ne dici?


----------



## Elisa68

Veramente, anche se forse non correttamente, si usa dire al marito o alla moglie: _tu mi dai per scontata/o = tu sei tranquillo/a perché credi che io sarò qui per sempre, ma non è così_.


----------



## Silvia

Sì, sono d'accordo, Elisa.

Carlo, dove useresti "I don't like being taken for granted"? Provo a fare un esempio io, dimmi se sono andata troppo fuori. Un tuo amico sta organizzando una festa a coppie, te ne parla da un mese, ha già distribuito tutti gli inviti: a 20 donne e 18 uomini, è chiaro che dà per scontato che tu ci sarai, anche se non te l'ha chiesto. Dici tra te e te "Non mi va di essere dato per scontato, potrei anche avere un altro impegno!"


----------



## moodywop

Silvia said:
			
		

> Sì, sono d'accordo, Elisa.
> 
> Carlo, dove useresti "I don't like being taken for granted"? Provo a fare un esempio io, dimmi se sono andata troppo fuori. Un tuo amico sta organizzando una festa a coppie, te ne parla da un mese, ha già distribuito tutti gli inviti: a 20 donne e 18 uomini, è chiaro che dà per scontato che tu ci sarai, anche se non te l'ha chiesto. Dici tra te e te "Non mi va di essere dato per scontato, potrei anche avere un altro impegno!"


 
Sì, mi sembra che vada benissimo. Un esempio tratto dall'esperienza personale: amici che mi lasciano una traduzione da fare per la tesi della figlia nella cassetta della posta(pur sapendo che *odio *tradurre, se non, come qui, per puro diletto) e poi a stento mi ringraziano. Se questo non è _being taken for granted..._

_PS Ma guarda le coincidenze..le stesse persone mi hanno appena chiamato per chiedermi di ordinargli un libro inglese su internet. E non basta...con la mia carta di credito. In Inghilterra mi chiamerebbero "a mug" o - how appropriate- "a charlie"!_


----------



## Silvia

Be', credo che in questo forum si vada al di là della (mera) traduzione, secondo me è soprattutto un punto di incontro linguistico, ma anche zona franca di scambio culturale.
E molto di più.


----------



## moodywop

Silvia said:
			
		

> Be', credo che in questo forum si vada al di là della (mera) traduzione, secondo me è soprattutto un punto di incontro linguistico, ma anche zona franca di scambio culturale.
> E molto di più.


 
Penso proprio che siamo tutti d'accordo su questo


----------



## Manuel_M

moodywop said:
			
		

> Sì, mi sembra che vada benissimo. Un esempio tratto dall'esperienza personale: amici che mi lasciano una traduzione da fare per la tesi della figlia nella cassetta della posta(pur sapendo che *odio *tradurre, se non, come qui, per puro diletto) e poi a stento mi ringraziano. Se questo non è _being taken for granted..._
> 
> _PS Ma guarda le coincidenze..le stesse persone mi hanno appena chiamato per chiedermi di ordinargli un libro inglese su internet. E non basta...con la mia carta di credito. In Inghilterra mi chiamerebbero "a mug" o - how appropriate- "a charlie"!_


 
a 'charlie' perhaps....but never a 'charlatan' in matters of language. Your English is excellent!!!



> Se questo non è _being taken for granted..._


 
E come tradurresti _being taken for granted_ in questo caso? *Dato per scontato* non andrebbe bene. Sarebbe la tua disponibilita, ad essere data per scontata, no? chiedo questo perche' vorrei essere sicuro di aver capito.


----------



## Elisa68

Secondo me può essere vero in entrambi casi: è sia la sua disponibilità ad essere data per scontata che lui (sono dato per scontato perché non mi lamento mai o perché non mi rifiuto di fare determinate cose).
Comprendo perfettamente le tue perplessità, Manuel. 
È davvero una questione di sfumature!!


----------



## Silvia

Posso dire "il solito fesso"? Che tra l'altro credo sia espressione autoctona napoletana 
Comunque non lo penso veramente, se fai un favore (lavoro gratis) ad un amico, sei carino, non fesso, ma è pur sempre vero il detto che a esser buoni...


----------



## Alfry

Non solo le persone ma anche le cose possono essere date per scontate, mi spiego:

Quando torno a casa mia posso andare in giro ad occhi chiusi. Posso dare per scontato che il tavolo si trovi sempre li dove l'ho lasciato quando sono uscito.Vivo da solo, chi mai potrebbe averlo spostato?



			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> ...ma è pur sempre vero il detto che a esser buoni...


 
vero, ma è un peccato che non si possa esser buoni e che gli altri se ne approfittino sempre...

_Io apprezzo le persone buone e provo fastidio verso coloro che le danno per scontate._

_Sono anche dell'opinione che se il tuo carattere è quello, chi ci perde sono gli altri non tu, Carlo ._

_Express yourself, no matter what others say or do!_

_(autopunizione: 12 frustate sulle dita per non aver resistito all'impulso di chiaccherare)_


----------



## moodywop

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> a 'charlie' perhaps....but never a 'charlatan'


Not sure about that. You wouldn't believe the stories I would make up to avoid being fined whenever my Vespa and I got stopped by the police for not wearing a crash helmet(in my younger days) - the real reason being 35° and 90% humidity(like right now)


----------



## Elisa68

_Essere ossessionati da se stessi_ va bene, ma _ossessionarsi_ non credo sia esatto.

(forse dovresti aprire un nuovo thread!)


EDIT: mi correggo. Pare che sia possibile (almeno qui)


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> vero, ma è un peccato che non si possa esser buoni e che gli altri se ne approfittino sempre...
> 
> _Io apprezzo le persone buone e provo fastidio verso coloro che le danno per scontate._
> 
> _Sono anche dell'opinione che se il tuo carattere è quello, chi ci perde sono gli altri non tu, Carlo ._
> 
> _Express yourself, no matter what others say or do!_
> 
> _(autopunizione: 12 frustate sulle dita per non aver resistito all'impulso di chiaccherare)_


 
Thank you for your support, Alfry. You know, I sometimes see those silly self-help books, with titles like "How to Learn to Say No", and I think if I need to learn to say no from a book then I'm a hopeless case 

Hey, I'm a newbie here. I'm not going to be banned for compulsive digressing, am I?


----------



## Librarama

Ciao,

nel forum ho trovato che:
_Dato per scontato = taken for granted_

ma su un altro sito (free dictionary):
_taken for granted = evident without proof or argument

_Ora io vorrei dire:
_Questo documento riporta solo gli argomenti principali, mentre gli altri sono dati per scontati_
_
This document only reports the main topics, while all the others are taken for granted_
Ma non vorrei che il significato reso fosse che gli altri argomenti sono evidenti senza bisogno di dimostrazione.

Quali altre forme potrei usare?

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dar per scontato

Allora spiegaci cosa significa per te "dato per scontato" in questo contesto.


----------



## Librarama

Nel contesto che ho dato io, _dare per scontato _è inteso nel senso che si ritengono _*già conosciuti*_, non *già dimostrati*.
La differenza è proprio tra _conoscere _e _dimostrato_, e il dubbio mi è emerso dalla traduzione su free dictionary.

Forse per tagliare la testa al toro potrei dire:
_ This document only reports the main topics, while all the others are considered already known.

_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Librarama said:


> Nel contesto che ho dato io, _dare per scontato _è inteso nel senso che si ritengono _*già conosciuti*_, non *già dimostrati*.
> La differenza è proprio tra _conoscere _e _dimostrato_, e il dubbio mi è emerso dalla traduzione su free dictionary.
> 
> Forse per tagliare la testa al toro potrei dire:
> _ This document only reports the main topics, while all the others are considered already known.
> 
> _


Il problema è che l'interpretazione che vuoi che la tua frase abbia non è univoca nemmeno in italiano, quindi difficilmente lo può essere in inglese.


----------



## baldpate

Direi che l'espressione che cerchi potrebbe essere "*taken as read*", che vuol dire appunto "treated/accepted as already known/understood" o "too obvious to need stating".

"I have already served as an interpreter at the UN for 5 years. I should have thought you could take as read my language skills".
"In this course of lectures on Quantum Mechanics, a basic understanding of classical physics to undergraduate level will be taken as read."


----------



## marco.cina

Ciao, vi chiedo una mano. Avrei bisogno di tradurre adeguatamente in inglese l'espressione:

Non dar nulla per scontato, impara a lottare!

Ve lo chiedo perchè avevo intenzione di tatuarmi questa frase e volevo evitare di scrivere qualche sciocchezza che mi dovrò tenere per la vita addosso.

Grazie anticipatamente dell'aiuto


----------



## CPA

Ciao marco, benvenuto a WR!

_Don't take anything for granted, learn to fight! _


----------



## marco.cina

Grazie mille dell'aiuto! Se invece fosse:

nulla è scontato (quindi senza il dare per...)

??


----------



## CPA

Forse potrebbe andare _nothing is given. _


----------



## felicina

---------- NEW ----------
Ciao, Buona serata a tutti o buona giornata (a seconda del punto di vista )

The sentence: non dare queste informazioni per scontate, per favore forniscile tutte le volte che rilasci un reclamo. 

My attempt: do not take for granted these information, please provide them all the time you raise a complaint. 

Contesto: il cliente ci reclama un problema avuto su dei prodotti che gli abbiamo fornito ma si dimentica di darci delle informazioni che possono sembrare ovvie ma che dal nostro punto di vista è importante che vengano sempre ribadite (informazioni che ci servono per capire l'origine del problema).

Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento e/o correzione!


----------



## london calling

Buona sera Felicina.

_Do not take it for granted that we are aware of these details. Please specify them every time you lodge/make a complaint.

_A suggestion.There will be more, I'm sure.


----------



## felicina

Good! GRAZIE.
Sono curiosa di conoscere altre versioni se qulcuno me le proporrà.
London a question: la mia versione è completamente sbagliata?


----------



## london calling

felicina said:


> Good! GRAZIE.
> Sono curiosa di conoscere altre versioni se qulcuno me le proporrà.
> London a question: la mia versione è completamente sbagliata?


Perdonami, forse si capirebbe, ma è abbastanza maccheronico. Dovessi correggerla "alla buona":

do not take this information for granted, please provide it every time you raise a complaint


----------



## felicina

Oh perdindirindina .... ero convinta che riferendomi ad "information" si usasse "them" (please provide them)
grazie 1000


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Buongiorno a tutti !


Sono passati ''solo'' otto anni dall'ultimo post...., vi confesso che a volte faccio fatica a capire o a tradurre ''dare per scontato '' , in polacco !


Tuttavia, purtroppo, l’industria pubblicitaria ha costruito criteri di lotta contro qualcosa che in realtà dovrebbe *essere dato per scontato, *ossia il rispetto, in particolar modo per le donne.


----------



## london calling

Non facciamo traduzioni in polacco, solo in inglese. Però ci vuole prima il tuo tentativo di traduzione. 😊


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

london calling said:


> Non facciamo traduzioni in polacco, solo in inglese. Però ci vuole prima il tuo tentativo di traduzione. 😊



Ok grazie comunque , infatti si tratta piuttosto delle mie '' traduzioni quotidiane '' vedi gli esempi ( Forum Polish language )  
Anche per capire le varie sfumature e differenze  linguistiche !


----------

